# Lowrance iFinder H2O + NauticPath = Fragen ?



## michel66 (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich besitze seit ein paar Tagen o.g. GPS und die NauticPath-Nordeuropa.

Da es mein erstes GPS-Gerät ist und ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit solch einem Gerät habe, habe ich so leichte Startschwierigkeiten. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Boardie hier mehr Erfahrung und kann mir "Erste Hilfe" leisten.#c 

Ich frage mal los:

1) Wie speichere ich den Heimat-Startpunkt ab (Bootssteg vorm' Häuschen in Norge) und im welchen Menu beschrifte ich diesen mit "home"? Ist es sinnvoll, diesen Punkt bereits hier zu markieren oder erst wenn ich in Norge bin?

2) Was habe ich zu tun, wenn ich auf See bin und mir die Strecke zum Heimat-Startpunkt (home) anzeigen lassen möchte, z.B.: weil es gerade neblig ist und ich nicht weiß in welche Richtung unser Heimathafen liegt ?

3) Angenommen ich bekomme einige Hot Spot-Koordinaten von unserem Urlaubsgebiet in Norwegen mitgeteilt - kann ich diese Hot Spots bereits hier in Deutschland suchen und abspeichern? Wenn ja, werden diese Daten auf der MMC-Karte oder im Gerät gespeichert und vor allem: wie geht's?

4) Kann ich dieses Lowrance-Gerät auch zur Autonavigation in Deutschland nutzen? Wenn ja, was für eine Karte müßte man dann erwerben und was kostet eine solche?

Ich würde mich über Eure Tipps freuen. Ich habe zwar eine deutsche Übersetzung der Bedienungsanleitung von Lowrance vorliegen, aber diese ist manchmal nur schwer verständlich, weil wörtlich und oftmals nicht sinnvoll übersetzt.


----------



## schleppangler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder H2O + NauticPath = Fragen ?*

moin,moin
leider kenne ich dein gerät selbst nicht,aber ich weiß das man dein gerät auch für straßennavigation nutzen kann.die karte kostet bei gründl 179,00 allerdings hast du keine sprachausgabe.


----------



## Wilhelm4 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder H2O + NauticPath = Fragen ?*

Hallo mir geht es ähnlich wie michel, auch weil ich das gerät nur ca 3 Wochen im Urlaub benutze. Ich habe noch nicht einmal eine 
SD karte dafür. Finde mich immer an der Aufgezeichneten Line wieder zurück. und habe notfalls eine ADAC Karte mit Gps Gitternetz .
habe das GPsauf UTM   WGS 84 eingestellt.Kann die Position 
so genau ablesen und mit der  Karte  vergeichen + weiss immer wo ich bin. 
Wollte immer eine Nautic  part kaufen 99 Euro war aber 
auf einmal nicht mehr erhältlich, vieleicht weiß weiss ja einer
ob die Gold von Navionics auch passt kosstet aber bestimmt 225 Euro und dass ist mir zuviel.

Grüsse Wilhelm4


----------



## Wilhelm4 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder H2O + NauticPath = Fragen ?*

Hallo Multe
ich sehe gerade das du online bist und versuche dich
hiermit sofort anzusprechen.
Bin noch nicht zum  kartenkauf gekommen.
habe aber gelesen das bei Padaborn Schwaney eine kleine 
Firma GpS Kurese und Komplett geräte anbietet.
Die Firma soll aber  aber schwer zu finden sein.
Auch müsste man voher anrufen ob jemand da ist.
sonst steht man da vor verschlossenen Türen.
ich hätte sowiso nur Freitag oder im  Urlaub Zeit dazu.
Alles wird wohl beim Vorhaben bleiben.

Bis bald von Wilhelm4


----------

